# Stopping a full line break before the PRV. No Shutoff, No Sharkbites



## VanCityPlumber (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't know any other way, but I have been wondering if there is a way to stop a full water line break where it enters the house. Before the house shut off. Where you don't have any sharkbites and you are working alone. No one to run outside and turn it off at the curb, if you can even find it. What would be another way to do this.


----------



## reposessions (Nov 1, 2010)

throw a big ol' dip of copenhagen in your mouth, take a deep breath, break the rest of the pipe off with your chuck norris karate chop, and stick your finger(s) in the pipe, how use that deep breath you took to scream for help from a real plumber.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Call water utilities and schedule a shut-down. Or freeze the line.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Piece of cake: http://www.jomarvalve.com/products/Add-A-Valve.html


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Live tap. Cut it loose, jam a jet sweat in and crank like hell. Watch out towards the final cranks, when tha pressure builds. Then sweat on your ball valve, one little blast of water and you're done. Been there a few times. Pack extra clothes, you'll need them. Take Tylenol for any headaches, Midol for any cramps. Good luck.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

How long you been plummin' VanCity? Whats your FULL TIME job? :whistling2:

A quote from your second post......................

*"It dawned on me that since I am working as a plumber after my full time job and spending my nights putting the work out to small businesses."*


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

VanCityPlumber said:


> I don't know any other way, but I have been wondering if there is a way to stop a full water line break where it enters the house. Before the house shut off. Where you don't have any sharkbites and you are working alone. No one to run outside and turn it off at the curb, if you can even find it. What would be another way to do this.




Is this a trick question?


----------



## VanCityPlumber (Dec 11, 2010)

Well if you kick the pipe, how do you stop it. It has happened to me as an apprentice, you cant freeze a line when the water is flowing at 100 PSI

How would you stop it.


----------



## VanCityPlumber (Dec 11, 2010)

I am a full B Gasfitter here in Canada and a Red Seal Plumber


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Live tap. Cut it loose, jam a jet sweat in and crank like hell. Watch out towards the final cranks, when tha pressure builds. Then sweat on your ball valve, one little blast of water and you're done. Been there a few times. Pack extra clothes, you'll need them. Take Tylenol for any headaches, Midol for any cramps. Good luck.


One of the flow through Jet Swets would work well for this.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

BP had the same problem in the gulf..... apparently it takes months and months to get it to stop flowing


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> BP had the same problem in the gulf..... apparently it takes months and months to get it to stop flowing


:laughing:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

VanCityPlumber said:


> Well if you kick the pipe, how do you stop it. It has happened to me as an apprentice, you cant freeze a line when the water is flowing at 100 PSI
> 
> How would you stop it.


Insert meter key into meter box and turn? No comprende.....


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

A compression ball valve works well as does a Pro-Press valve.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

cut pipe square. insert expansion plug ( yes you're going to get a face full of water) titan the plug. now thread or sweat on a valve.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I am not sure of your situation, but mine is different than some on here. 

As of right now, I do not own a Jet Swet or any kind of equivalent. As for running out and purchasing tools, it is on a as needed basis, and the that tool, has not been "Needed"

Here is what I can say, or give advice on. Look the situation over, make sure your are not getting yourself set-up for problems like that. If you are going to work around something that has that kinda potential, then its on you to make sure you are prepared. 

Call the City and have it shut-off first. Then you have less of a chance. 

As for what I would do, if a valve broke off for some mysterious reason....

After running around like a chicken with my head cut off. I would try and find a way to close it off, even if not fully, just to minimize damage. Have the customer call for emergency shut-off, then make repairs as needed. Compression, sharkbite, whatever....


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Indie said:


> After running around like a chicken with my head cut off.


Hey! Were you spying on me?:laughing:

See, that proves to me that you've actually been in an "OH $HIT, I CAN'T SHUT OFF THE WATER!!!!" situation.....

Keeping a cool head in these situations is essential. Fortunately, keeping a cool head is easy because of the sub-freezing temperatures and water spraying you in the face......:laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I think the op was asking what would you do if you effed up, and broke the main control valve off at the wall, and had no idea where the curb box was. And you needed it turned off in a hurry. 

I guess you could call the water dept. You could bail it with a bucket, while you waited for them to arrive. Or, go to the bar. Tell 'em to call you when it's off. :laughing:

Or, you could jam a wooden plug in it. And regain your composure.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Put a wedding band around it..... she will stop flowing quickly.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Cry uncontrollably and tell them it's not your fault, and you're leaving.


You didn't mention if it is lead, copper, cpvc, galvanized.


It's only a blessing when you have something to connect back to... and that's never the case in dire urgency when **** goes wrong.


----------



## VanCityPlumber (Dec 11, 2010)

The wood plug seems like the best answer, what I was trying to get at is if you are working below the PRV. Someone kicks the pipe with their foot. Or you forget to backwrench. The Homeowner breaks it off. I know there are tools for a live tap, and there are pro press systems. I own them, but what Im saying is if you kick it with your boot. The reason it happened is not really the point. It does happen and I was wondering if you guys had some of quick fix


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

copper or galv crimp it to reduce the flow and go find the curb stop. cpvc or lead I wouldn't touch without shutting it off at the curb first. Have you ever snapped off a cpvc valve? Or a gate with a blob of solder in there on that one call with high pressure and you feel so good to make a buck this week with a new prv that you don't check to make sure the water is off. Same deal minimize the damage and get the water off.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Had a 1" poly line that had been dug up to make a repair on a small leak a few years ago. Some kids ended up dropping a big rock in the hole, and broke it completely in two....

Tapered the end of a broom handle, drove a tee post in the hole and wired the broom to the post till the utilities dug the valve box up....


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

You could always move a box or a cupboard over it and tell them they have a blocked sewer


----------



## Jammyrft (Jan 24, 2011)

Charge them extra for having a faulty pipe


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

*bring out your swim shorts*

:thumbup:I would disconnect the water meter let water flow in the street then make the repair. whats so difficult:blink:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ap plumbing said:


> :thumbup:I would disconnect the water meter let water flow in the street then make the repair. whats so difficult:blink:


Neat idea except here the water meters are usually in the basement...


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Bust a lead water service flush at the wall, meter lid covered with concrete and not able to locate...


good times. :thumbup:


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

put your finger in the **** and pray!:thumbsup:


----------



## beavercreekhc (Mar 15, 2010)

just don't kick the pipe and everything is all good. i suppose if you do hvac you would have a jug of 22 on your truck and freeze the line with that.. other than that..... do what you can do.. improvise with compression fittings. i've done live lines before the meter to get ball valves in. 5 gallon bucket and work fast.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

If I didn't have a Jet sweet or anything like that with me and it was copper I would crimp the end as much as possible to slow the flow then call for back up.


----------



## joe in ct (Feb 16, 2011)

*This happened to me*

When this happend to me I took two hammers and crimped the K (I was lucky to have room and enough pipe).After I crimped it I found the curb box
shut it down.After that I replaced valve then I was GTG.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I generally ask the big question before i set foot on the job. I dug into a fire ant infested meter box once looking for a way to shut the water off. Would have been way easier to ask the question before I dug in and went to work. It sucked!!!!!!!! Big Lesson. EXPENSIVE lesson. 

When we do freeze and repair at the hospital, we prepare the how to prior to freezing. A roll of two inch vynil hose and a hose clamp can get you out of trouble in a hurry. We also set up with push on fittings for quick solution should the plug let go.


----------

